# Does anyone still love their old gear?



## cpsico (Dec 18, 2017)

I still have my positively ancient 1ds Mark III and it is my go to camera for long outings. I still love the old canon color profiles. In all fairness even the 6d beats it in most areas and the 5d IV mops the floor with it, but there is something about the 1d bodys that are so nice to use. I would love to see a pure replacement for this camera aimed solely at image quality. The 1dx and 1dxII are fantastic but more geared to sports.


----------



## slclick (Dec 18, 2017)

As there are many on this forum who act as if the 5D3 is an ancient dinosaur, yes I love my old Canon products! I also love my S95 and my EOS 3 (which is 18 years old!)


----------



## cpsico (Dec 18, 2017)

I just wonder how many Sony mirrorless cameras will be be working 10 years from now. As much they may have an edge in sensor tech I don't think there cameras are workhorses like canons


----------



## ykn123 (Dec 18, 2017)

Yep, my 1Ds MIII and the 85 1.2 II on it - i have a number of cams but still love it and yes, would be great to get a 1Ds MIV with no AA Filter, 36MP-45MP and without the problem of so much dust on the sensor even if shooting in studio at f11. (the 1DX just is a dirty beast in that scenario)


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 18, 2017)

Still love my 5D (mark one), still makes a great portrait camera when shooting in raw and using the latest raw converters. The attached shots were with the 5D and EF 100/2 and EF 50/1.4

However I have to say that since getting the 5Ds I've decided to sell my older gear, and that includes the two 5Dii s that I've got as well as the 5D.

The 5D has a hint of the digital primary R, G, B and B&W about it. The 5Diii was slightly better in this respect, the 5Diii a tad better still but the 5Ds really has lost that "digital" signature completely ( as long as you don't use the ACR harsh default profile). A pal of mine has the 5DIV and says that's the same. 

So seeing as my goal has been to emulate the Victorian technology of film I'm now up to date in gear


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 18, 2017)

I still use my 500D from time to time and its still a capable camera. 
We all want better and the cameras are amazing nowadays but location / opportunity is a faster way to better photographs. Sites like this encourage spec comparisons but I often wonder how many photographs some of the contributors actually take.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Dec 18, 2017)

I still have my first tripod - a Bogen 3001 Professional Tripod With 3025 Head. Every two weeks or so, the tripod would pinch me severely. It's retired. I will eventually give it to someone I don't like. My oldest lens is a Canon 100L macro. I don't love it and use it rarely since I got my Milvus 100.


----------



## dpc (Dec 18, 2017)

I still use my 5DMII all the time and am quite happy with the results for the most part. I've been thinking of a 6DMII but I'm not sure I'll go there. I keep waffling because I really do use the 5DMII and like it. Sometimes I think, I know actually, that the wish for a modern camera body is driven more by the desire for newness than actual photographic need. That's probably just me, though. I also have a 7DMII. I just bought it new last February. It's getting long in the tooth according to some people but I can't complain about the pictures I get with it.


----------



## dak723 (Dec 18, 2017)

dpc said:


> I still use my 5DMII all the time and am quite happy with the results for the most part. I've been thinking of a 6DMII but I'm not sure I'll go there. I keep waffling because I really do use the 5DMII and like it. Sometimes I think, I know actually, that the wish for a modern camera body is driven more by the desire for newness than actual photographic need. That's probably just me, though. I also have a 7DMII. I just bought it new last February. It's getting long in the tooth according to some people but I can't complain about the pictures I get with it.



If my original Canon digital rebel still worked, I would still be using it! The desire for newness is great for the camera companies and so totally ridiculous for most photographers who don't need the continuingly climbing MP count or the other minor improvements that have happened over the years. While impossible to define - and I am not the only one who has commented on it over the years - there was something better about less and larger pixels. Of course, it doesn't show up on the tests at all the internet sites, so it can't be real!


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 18, 2017)

dak723 said:


> While impossible to define - and I am not the only one who has commented on it over the years - there was something better about less and larger pixels. Of course, it doesn't show up on the tests at all the internet sites, so it can't be real!



There's a way to go back there dak: just open your raw files at 12 mp !


----------



## jhpeterson (Dec 18, 2017)

cpsico said:


> I still have my positively ancient 1ds Mark III and it is my go to camera for long outings. I still love the old canon color profiles. In all fairness even the 6d beats it in most areas and the 5d IV mops the floor with it, but there is something about the 1d bodys that are so nice to use. I would love to see a pure replacement for this camera aimed solely at image quality. The 1dx and 1dxII are fantastic but more geared to sports.


I'm still regularly using my 1DS III bodies, as well. I know they're getting long in the tooth, but haven't yet found the right replacement. In my line of work, I need the durability of the 1D series (or maybe I've just been spoiled using them the last 13 years). Yes, the 1DX and 1DX II are great, and the one I have totally dusts the older models in terms of speed and autofocusing. But, when I replace these, I'm going to want an upgrade in the pixel count. If only they could put the 5DIV sensor inside a 1D body. Or, maybe a 5DS. (A fellow can dream, can't he? Besides, it's Christmas.)


----------



## cpsico (Dec 18, 2017)

jhpeterson said:


> cpsico said:
> 
> 
> > I still have my positively ancient 1ds Mark III and it is my go to camera for long outings. I still love the old canon color profiles. In all fairness even the 6d beats it in most areas and the 5d IV mops the floor with it, but there is something about the 1d bodys that are so nice to use. I would love to see a pure replacement for this camera aimed solely at image quality. The 1dx and 1dxII are fantastic but more geared to sports.
> ...


A 5dIV style sensor in a 1D body is a worthy Christmas wish indeed!!


----------



## aceflibble (Dec 18, 2017)

I don't use it anymore because it's simply impractical for work (work demands a minimum of 20mp files), but the 1Dsmk2 is my favourite 35mm format camera in terms of the feel in the hand, the feel of the shutter button, and the _sound_ of the shutter, and I sorely wish I could get that same 'shell' with a newer sensor & processor. (Er, and a newer screen, too.) It may be collecting dust due to not meeting modern requirements, but if Canon released all of their cameras in a limited edition which simply had the 1Ds2's outer case and shutter, I would gladly pay double for them. Love that thing.

The other Canon I'd give a nod to is the 5D2. It was the standard workhorse for years and other things being better now doesn't stop it from still being a really solid, workhorse camera today. It's not my main camera, but it's still my #3 backup body, and with current prices around the £550-600 mark—the same as a new SL2—I've started pushing new photographers toward buying a used 5D2 over any APS-C body, at least for stills.

Other than that, I still get a lot of enjoyment out of Canon FD gear, some of the early 90s EF lenses are still fantastic (the 100mm is _the_ most underrated Canon lens), and my 'old' Mamiya RZ67 Pro II is still my main backup camera. (Adapted to a digital back, it takes the #2 spot behind the Phase.)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 18, 2017)

I still have my first DSLR, the 40D. I found it to be really good and fun to use after decades of shooting on film. 
This photo was from my first outing with it and made my some upgrade money. I went for a fun shoot and the motorcycle show photography didn't show, so I got the gig and that continued for a few years.
I still have my 7D and may upgrade to the 7D Mark III. I'm mostly into FF now but keep a line of APSC going- including mirrorless.



Sara and ER HED © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## cpsico (Dec 18, 2017)

The old cameras were slow, small lcds, limited buffers, but darn if the image quality wasn't bang on. I really think before video became a thing and the focus was purely on IQ in some ways the cameras were better. How do you not love a camera that still is amazing 10 years later!!


----------



## jhpeterson (Dec 18, 2017)

cpsico said:


> A 5dIV style sensor in a 1D body is a worthy Christmas wish indeed!!


 +100!


----------



## halfclue (Dec 21, 2017)

I still enjoy my 1DS Mk III, especially in the desert where things can be tough if you rappel down something or crawl along rough sandstone. It does show wear, but still operates just fine. Color is great. I don't think the current 5* bodies are as tough as the 1D* bodies - only from observation.

Saw one 5* camera w/ 70-200 f4 lens dropped on the rocks of a river bank in Maine. The lens and bracket in the camera pulled out, and numerous other little pieces flew about. In Idaho, I saw a 1D Mk II with 24-70 f2.8, dropped due to loose tripod head, hit the large rocks on the side of a road, and bounce down the stone fill about 25 feet. The owner just about had a cow right on the edge of the road. He worked his way down to his camera, and after listening to him cuss for a good minute and a half, I started hearing shouts of joy. Although scratched, and the viewfinder cover was gone, the camera and lens were dirty, but still functioning to his satisfaction - nothing needed but a cleaning.

This may mean nothing (sample size 2) or it may be indicative of the build quality of the different models or something in between or something completely different. In any case, I am hoping for a 1Ds Mk IV with all the bluetooth niceness and super-high-speed sync flash and many other things for which there is no space here. I am sure any of you could add a few items to the list.

So with the money I have invested in L glass (many version II), I will keep using my old stuff as long as it holds out.

I hope all of you have great shooting in 2018 regardless of what you are shooting.


----------



## Tyroop (Dec 21, 2017)

Nope. I recovered my T90 and some old FD lenses in July and at first there was a great sense of nostalgia. But I can't buy film where I am and if I order some it will be expensive. Then getting it developed will be difficult and expensive. Then I will have to mess about scanning it in and the results won't be half as good as the images out of my M6. I can't see it ever getting used again. I got an adapter to use the FD lenses on an M body, but manual focusing is a pain.

My 40D just died. I thought it was the battery, but it's still dead with a brand new BP511. Even when I could use it had started to feel very slow and dinosaur-like. Technology is advancing so quickly that old gear ages very quickly.


----------



## dgbarar (Dec 21, 2017)

Still us and love my 5D Mark II. Why? Because it is the last of the 5D camera line that allows native use of interchangeable focus screens. The 5D Mark II "grided" focus screen is invaluable to me as I use it set up 16 x 9 aspect ratio photographs that are destined for use in Ken Burns effect videos.

Don Barar


----------



## Besisika (Dec 21, 2017)

No, I don't.
They are just sitting in dust. Technology of yesteryear are not good enough for me. Everything that is still good enough didn't get updated and I keep on using them regardless of age or existing new technology; everything that is not good enough got replaced and whether given to relatives or sitting in dust.


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 21, 2017)

I still love my EF-S 60 Macro which I bought in 2005 with the 20D. It delivers great IQ on the 200D which has three times the pixels or 1.7 times the linear resolution. 12 years is not really old but it was my first EF lens ever.

Another big one is the ancient FD 135 3.5 S.C. which I bought 25 years ago. I used it for some technical images with my EOS M and I was impressed with (1) IQ and (2) easy handling with aperture ring + nice focus ring. I have just fogotten how well these old mechanical beings felt.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 21, 2017)

One of the things that I really miss is aperture ring. So many decades shooting film that the "muscle memory" thing was annoying. I have a couple manual lens and like the feeling of control. Depth of field preview is a bit awkward compared with the old film bodies, but it is what it is. Back in the late 60's I was thrilled to have a camera with a built in light meter!


----------



## e5z8652 (Dec 23, 2017)

I love my old gear. I still shoot my EOS 5. (The sans "D" kind.)


----------



## RGF (Dec 23, 2017)

I still routinely use my 180 Macro, almost 20 years old


----------



## cpsico (Dec 24, 2017)

Funny thing, I was chatting with a sony a7 user who telling about how much he loved canon colors, his camera that he picked up cheap? A 10.1 megapixel 1D III


----------



## brad-man (Dec 24, 2017)

Speaking of old gear, I find it rather curious that Canon USA recently began selling refurbished 5D mklls. According to CPW, they have over 20 of them. Did they find a crate of them in a warehouse somewhere? I believe it's been several years since they have offered them.

https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/214217?WT.mc_id=C126149


----------



## mistaspeedy (Dec 24, 2017)

The only camera I own is the ancient 1D mark II.... 8 megapixels from 2004.
Canon 50mm F1.4
Tamron 28-75 F2.8
My only lenses... Hehe

Anyway... I'm happy with it until I uograde to full frame one day.... Something like a used 6D


----------



## rjbradbury (Jan 12, 2018)

I still love my 5D Mark II bodies and will be adding a third to the kit this year. They do everything I need for my work.


----------



## slclick (Jan 12, 2018)

e5z8652 said:


> I love my old gear. I still shoot my EOS 5. (The sans "D" kind.)



I had a 5 for a while, why did I get rid of it? EOS 3. One of the finest bodies Canon has ever made.


----------



## RGF (Jan 12, 2018)

I trade in old bodies because the new ones advantages and I don't have room to store my old stuff (plus I want $ back to offset costs).

I still have my 1999 (or is 2000) 180 macro lens which I frequently use.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 19, 2018)

Absolutely love the old gear - in my case, that extends back to my first canon slr: a Canon Pellix QL, 1968 vintage, so celebrating its 50th this year. And it is partnered with the original FL 28 f/3.5, FL 50 f/1.4 and FL 55-135 f/3.5 that were purchased with it! 

I have to disclose that I inherited them from an uncle - who first introduced me to photography and the magic of developing your own black & white shots last century - although I wasn't actually born when they were purchased 

For me, there is something very enjoyable about the mechanical side of the use, which does also slow down my process, compared to the greater rapidity available with digital. Probably also helps that I only use it for the odd personal outing rather than ever using it for work, hence the love.

The lenses are great too - not up the the current standards of sharpness, but so solidly built, and 50 years on all operate as smooth as silk.

I'd categorise the better older gear alongside older motors - the new ones get you from A to B much more efficiently, but on the odd sunny weekend, it's great to roll out the old gear for the simple pleasure of using it.


----------



## RGF (Jan 19, 2018)

slclick said:


> e5z8652 said:
> 
> 
> > I love my old gear. I still shoot my EOS 5. (The sans "D" kind.)
> ...



My favorite canon film camera was 1V.


----------



## NancyP (Jan 19, 2018)

I loved my 35mm film Mamiya-Sekor. It was full manual. I still miss aperture rings. 

I still use some old-design lenses, most notably the EF 400 f/5.6 L no-IS (and accompanying TC 1.4x II), feather-light for its focal length, balances well on a consumer body, not a BFD to carry on a hike, excellent image quality in its class (that is, sub-$5,000.00 lenses). I am debating getting the moderately heavier EF100-400 f/variable L II IS plus the new TC 1.4x III) for a trip. 

I also use the 180 f/3.5L macro on occasion, when I need the distance (shooting venomous snakes), though for general macro work I use the 125 mm Voigtlander, so much lighter, true apochromat. 

Sometimes I take old film lenses out for a stroll - Nikon AI-S 50 f/1.2 and Nikon AI-S 105 f/2.5. The rendering is beautiful, even if they aren't as sharp as the sharpest contemporary lenses. Plus, they don't weigh much on a hike.


----------



## timmy_650 (Jan 20, 2018)

I think my wives favorite photos, came from my 40D, then 1D. But they have been my action cameras. And the photos have been taken within the last 5 years.


----------



## cpsico (Jan 21, 2018)

Fresh off the press, taken with a 1DS III while looking for fossils. A fitting camera for the task!


----------



## stochasticmotions (Jan 22, 2018)

I usually sell of one camera when I pick up a new one but I still have a canon 7NE and a canon s90 with the canon underwater case that both get used pretty regularly.


----------



## sanj (Feb 10, 2018)

I update within months of launch of relevant cameras. 

The only thing old in my life is me. 

I do not upgrade my cars frequently though.


----------



## yungfat (Feb 19, 2018)

aceflibble said:


> I don't use it anymore because it's simply impractical for work (work demands a minimum of 20mp files), but the 1Dsmk2 is my favourite 35mm format camera in terms of the feel in the hand, the feel of the shutter button, and the _sound_ of the shutter, and I sorely wish I could get that same 'shell' with a newer sensor & processor. (Er, and a newer screen, too.) It may be collecting dust due to not meeting modern requirements, but if Canon released all of their cameras in a limited edition which simply had the 1Ds2's outer case and shutter, I would gladly pay double for them. Love that thing.
> 
> The other Canon I'd give a nod to is the 5D2. It was the standard workhorse for years and other things being better now doesn't stop it from still being a really solid, workhorse camera today. It's not my main camera, but it's still my #3 backup body, and with current prices around the £550-600 mark—the same as a new SL2—I've started pushing new photographers toward buying a used 5D2 over any APS-C body, at least for stills.
> 
> Other than that, I still get a lot of enjoyment out of Canon FD gear, some of the early 90s EF lenses are still fantastic (the 100mm is _the_ most underrated Canon lens), and my 'old' Mamiya RZ67 Pro II is still my main backup camera. (Adapted to a digital back, it takes the #2 spot behind the Phase.)



Hi aceflibber, need your advise here. 

I’m currently owned a 6D. Was thinking to grab a used 5D Mark II since I will be travel to Japan in March. The reason is mainly because I found the current 6D AF point are all cramped on the Center, and limited my composition while using larger aperture when shooting. Let the AF point sensitivity one side, is 5D Mark II AF point spread further than 6D?

Also considering for 1D Mark IV, and just want to try out whether old Canon still practical for today. 

I will mainly shoot street photography during vacation and maybe some landscape. 

Don’t really like today’s camera as it’s too complicated to operate for my use. 

Thank you.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 19, 2018)

brad-man said:


> Speaking of old gear, I find it rather curious that Canon USA recently began selling refurbished 5D mklls. According to CPW, they have over 20 of them. Did they find a crate of them in a warehouse somewhere? I believe it's been several years since they have offered them.
> 
> https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/214217?WT.mc_id=C126149



They still list them in stock at the Canon USA refurb store. At $1,759.20 they'll probably have them for a good while! A brand new 6D Mark II is less than that!


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 19, 2018)

I still have my first EOS camera, a Rebel II. I haven't shot a roll of film in it in years, though.

I don't love the first DSLR I owned, a Rebel XTi that is now on more-or-less permanent loan to my brother-in-law. I hated that fake film winder sound every time I took a picture! 

The EF 50mm f/1.8 II I bought in the 1990s is still going strong on loan with the XTi. So is the EF-S 55-250 f/4-5.6 IS (no 'II' or 'STM') I picked up when I got the XTi.

My 50D is a different story from the XTi. It was the first camera I had that felt like a "real" camera. I still put a Tamron SP 17-50mm f/2.8 Di II on it and shoot a bit every once in a while.

I never got very attached to my 7D, either. Although it felt like a pro body when shooting with it (large, bright viewfinder, highly configurable AF system, fast handling), that feeling only lasted until it was time to review the images on a computer monitor. It was too noisy at moderately high ISO and the AF was way too inconsistent from one shot to next.

My primary bodies now are a 5D Mark III and a 7D Mark II. While far from perfect, both the AF systems and image quality of both are more than good enough for what I do. When I'm shooting three bodies I still use a 5D Mark II with a 17-40/4 or a 50/1.4. But the lack of a "real" AF system limits what I do with it.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 19, 2018)

I didn't own any old gear until very recently. In the last month I have been buying up old M42 mount lenses, both Russian and Japanese, and adapting them to my 5D Mark III. Fun and inexpensive. Very heavy stuff for the size.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 20, 2018)

yungfat said:


> aceflibble said:
> 
> 
> > I don't use it anymore because it's simply impractical for work (work demands a minimum of 20mp files), but the 1Dsmk2 is my favourite 35mm format camera in terms of the feel in the hand, the feel of the shutter button, and the _sound_ of the shutter, and I sorely wish I could get that same 'shell' with a newer sensor & processor. (Er, and a newer screen, too.) It may be collecting dust due to not meeting modern requirements, but if Canon released all of their cameras in a limited edition which simply had the 1Ds2's outer case and shutter, I would gladly pay double for them. Love that thing.
> ...



The total "spread" of the size of the AF pattern in the 6D is almost identical to the size of the spread of the 5D's pattern. But the 6D can AF in a lot less light (-3EV) than the 5D Mark II (-0.5EV). The 6D is almost a better camera all around. The only things the 6D gives up to the 5D Mark II are flash sync speed ( 1/180 vs, 1/200, less than 1/6 stop) and minimum shutter time (1/4000 vs. 1/8000, one full stop).


----------



## yungfat (Feb 20, 2018)

Michael Clark said:


> yungfat said:
> 
> 
> > aceflibble said:
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 20, 2018)

My 6D turns 5yo today and I'm still loving it.


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 21, 2018)

I still love my old Canon 40D. Unfortunately for me, it no longer has the zest for life it once had: every time I depress the shutter button up pops the dreaded, "Error 99" on the LCD and the back screen...


----------



## lion rock (Feb 21, 2018)

Just got these from a friend.
-r


----------



## yjchua95 (Feb 25, 2018)

I've kept every single one of mine, starting with a EOS 500D, then upgrading to two 60Ds (bought the second one when the first one was in the service center for some repairs) before buying a 6D Mark II 7 years later.

The 500D works great for close ups and food photography, but for other stuff...nah.

The 60Ds are still solid workhorses and are still pretty good IQ-wise, and I wouldn't hesitate to take them out.

The 6D Mark II is now my primary body and I'm happy with it, despite what everyone says about its lack of DR.


----------



## Cochese (Feb 25, 2018)

I would if I had any old gear to love. Usually when I get something new, I find somebody who loves photography and I give them my old gear. I mean, I've never really had anything too high end, but the t2i was a great starter camera and the t3i made it an even better camera as it near completely removed the banding issues. My first 7D landed in the hands of a kid who was killing it using a t1i. 
A small part of me regrets giving away most of my old bodies as my more recent camera developed an unrepairable issue out of warranty. So now I'm back to a t3i on loan. 

My friend just got the D850, but he still uses/ loves his D800 and his D300 like the day they were new. The D800 as the backup and the D300 for time lapse photography.


----------



## ashmadux (Feb 26, 2018)

I will always love the beautiful renderign and clarity from the old T2i sensor. It's just a beautiful thing.

Or the sharpness of my Xsi.

What i dont miss/love:


6D terrible focus system
6D not sharp sensor


----------



## yjchua95 (Mar 3, 2018)

ashmadux said:


> I will always love the beautiful renderign and clarity from the old T2i sensor. It's just a beautiful thing.
> 
> Or the sharpness of my Xsi.
> 
> ...



I agree that the 6D Mark I's focus system is terrible, but if one knows how to focus and recompose, it's actually quite a good camera. I don't see how it's not sharp, it's probably just your lens or the focus system hampering you.

The food picture here's was shot by my sister on her 6D Mark I, which is decently sharp (on the areas where it's focused)

For comparison purposes, I've attached a green beetle shot by myself on my 6D Mark II.

The T2i/550D shared pretty much the same sensor with the 60D and 7D, along with the 600D, 650D, 700D, 1200Dm, 1300D and 100D, except that the 60D and 7D used a different low-pass filter compared to the Rebels (apparently for better color reproduction, from what I've read somewhere).

The butterfly here was shot on my 60D (which was my primary body from 2010 to 2017) and even today, I still use it from time to time. It was a damn good sensor, even though it's dated by today's standards, but it still shoots very well.


----------



## jertex (Mar 23, 2018)

New here but I would have to say that I love what I was able to do with my 1D IV when I bought it because it was the best sports camera available at the time. While it's still a good choice for me when I'm shooting wildlife with good light (the 1.3 crop factor helps), I usually prefer my 5D IV simply because the the sharpness factor & it has a better focusing system than the 1D IV. Even though I give up 3 FPS, I get more usable, sharp shots.


----------



## lexaclarke (Mar 23, 2018)

My 5D mark II still does everything I _need_ it to. The mark III and S R aren't enough of an overall improvement for me to feel the money is worth spending. If/when the mark II breaks I'll probably get a mark IV, but I'd really like it to last until the mark V is out and upgrade to that. I want the sensor of the 5DS R but with the speed of the 5D mark IV. *That* will be enough to get me to pay up for the upgrade. Until then, the mark II is fine for work and still overkill for personal shooting.


----------



## benique (Mar 23, 2018)

I still love my Nikkor 50mm F2. It's a great portrait lens. It's just a little too sharp at @F2.8 upwards. You can even get moire in the eyes.

This 100% crop was taken at F2.8 or F4 on a Canon 650D. I opened the raw file in photoshop and used the standard settings. I can't wait to test it on a higher resolution sensor.


----------



## zim (Mar 23, 2018)

I love my F1n and my FD lenses, never use them though. In truth my 7D and L lenses knock the s*** out of them. Nostalgia is comforting reality is.... Well reality


----------



## slclick (Mar 23, 2018)

Ok, calling the 5D2 and 6D old..... where's that rolling eyes emoji


Old is flash cubes, 120 film, 110 film, pinhole cameras, lol


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 23, 2018)

slclick said:


> Ok, calling the 5D2 and 6D old..... where's that rolling eyes emoji
> 
> 
> Old is flash cubes, 120 film, 110 film, pinhole cameras, lol


+1


----------



## lexaclarke (Mar 24, 2018)

slclick said:


> Ok, calling the 5D2 and 6D old..... where's that rolling eyes emoji
> 
> 
> Old is flash cubes, 120 film, 110 film, pinhole cameras, lol


The 5D mark II will be 10 years old this year. Even in film SLR terms, that's pretty old. The Canon A cameras were made obsolete in less than that.

Funnily enough my film camera is newer.


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 24, 2018)

My first autofocus 35mm film camera, back in 80s.
Minolta Alpha 303si and lens kit. Still in excellent working condition.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 24, 2018)

benique said:


> I still love my Nikkor 50mm F2. It's a great portrait lens. It's just a little too sharp at @F2.8 upwards. You can even get moire in the eyes.
> 
> This 100% crop was taken at F2.8 or F4 on a Canon 650D. I opened the raw file in photoshop and used the standard settings. I can't wait to test it on a higher resolution sensor.



+1 on the Nikkor f/2. It was a 'budget' lens in its day, but incredibly sharp when stopped down. In fact the sharpest 35mm film images I ever shot were with this lens. I remember being miffed when I bought the much more expensive 50/1.4 and found it wasn't as sharp in the f/4 to 8 region. It's soft wide open yet does produce interesting images. We often hear of the Helios 44-4, Takumar 55/1.8 etc, but this one crisper in many ways. The attached shot was taken with the Nikkor f/2 at f/2 on a Canon 5DII.


----------



## kanehi (Mar 25, 2018)

I still love my Canon RT but it's a film camera.


----------



## slclick (Mar 25, 2018)

lexaclarke said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, calling the 5D2 and 6D old..... where's that rolling eyes emoji
> ...



SLR terms, is that like dog years? I know Mother In Law years.... 1 Day = 4.


----------



## Velo Steve (Apr 16, 2018)

My early digital cameras aren't getting any use (or have been given away).

I do wish that I had kept my Minolta XD-11. Focus was as good as your eye allowed, and it never ran out of memory. It had aperture and shutter priority modes, which was amazing for the time. Sensor noise was high when you pushed 400 Ektachrome to 1600, but at reasonable ISO levels life was good.

Take that, poster who referred to 2017 (4 months ago) as old!


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Apr 16, 2018)

I occasionally pull out my old Kodak Retina and it still takes sharp images. I really miss my "baby" rollei, the 4x4 that took 127 film for super slides. Lens wasn't fast, setup wasn't either, but oh what great vacation slides. Now
it just sits behind glass in a cabinet I have reserved for old - but not retired - film cameras.


----------



## yungfat (Apr 17, 2018)

ashmadux said:


> I will always love the beautiful renderign and clarity from the old T2i sensor. It's just a beautiful thing.
> 
> Or the sharpness of my Xsi.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 7, 2018)

lexaclarke said:


> My 5D mark II still does everything I _need_ it to. The mark III and S R aren't enough of an overall improvement for me to feel the money is worth spending. If/when the mark II breaks I'll probably get a mark IV, but I'd really like it to last until the mark V is out and upgrade to that. I want the sensor of the 5DS R but with the speed of the 5D mark IV. *That* will be enough to get me to pay up for the upgrade. Until then, the mark II is fine for work and still overkill for personal shooting.



As someone who has shot extensively with both the 5D Mark II (my primary camera from early 2011 until mid 2014) and the 5D Mark III (my primary camera since mid-2014) I will say that, for me at least, the difference was a quantum leap upgrade not unlike when I moved from a Rebel XTi to a 50D back in 2009. Just the AF system alone is well worth it unless you are shooting everything you do from a tripod and carefully focused manually. The 5D Mark II gives you great image quality, but most everything else about it (handling speed, AF speed/accuracy/consistency, etc.) is far behind what even the current Rebels offer. The 5D III gives you great image quality and a pro-grade AF system along with much more flexibility in how you can set the camera up to do what you need it to do.


----------



## RGF (Jun 21, 2018)

I still have my 180 macro lens - purchased it around 2000


----------

